# Adobe CS Review



## adobetony (Oct 18, 2010)

Hi all--I work with Adobe, and was wondering if you all have heard of one of our new services, Adobe CS Review.  Have any of you registered for this service?


----------



## SGilbert (Oct 18, 2010)

Never heard of it.  Is it priced in the $500's like all your other software?


----------



## adobetony (Oct 18, 2010)

Funny you should ask--CS Review is a complimentary service for its first year of use.  You are automatically registered for the service if you already own CS5.  CS Review is a great asset in the creative review process.  It helps to reduce back and forth emails, by allowing clients or collaborators to give location specific comments and feedback to a project that is shared by an author.  You can even act on this feedback, and implement changes with other Creative Suite programs such as Photoshop, InDesign, and Illustrator.  Let me know if you have any other questions.


----------



## Cheryl (Oct 18, 2010)

adobetony said:


> Funny you should ask--CS Review is a complimentary service for its first year of use.



Which means the following years it is for a price. And as the poster above, is it priced at $500 like the rest of your products?


----------



## adobetony (Oct 19, 2010)

Yes, it does cost after the complimentary year of service is up.  Even then, it's only estimated at costing $19.99-$29.99 per month.  Check out more info here.


----------



## SGilbert (Oct 19, 2010)

Isn't that: $240-$360/ year.  PER YEAR!! 

When will Adobe realize that their software is NOT made of gold, and that there ARE alternatives to them?  As desirable as they are, they are unaffordable for most all but the corporate professionals.  

Wake up!


----------



## rubaiyat (Nov 10, 2010)

Odd isn't it that Indesign succeeded initially because it was relatively more reasonably priced than Quark XPress.

Now the Adobe CS is like a tax on designers. One they are increasingly less able to afford, largely through the efforts of Adobe at eliminating the skills that made them employable.

Clients now think all they need is the software, or to tell _you_ what to do with the software. Designers are now mere dumb appendages to the hardware/software. The clients may be right, _they_ certainly are not dumb enough to do what we do, mostly without thanks or reward.


----------



## Natobasso (Nov 14, 2010)

Charging for service, something that really should be free, is not a feature or a benefit. Sorry.


----------



## kllymichele (Nov 22, 2010)

If you change the service, do you need to pay to its current price or they will give you a lower price for it??


----------



## adobetony (Nov 23, 2010)

hey guys, I will be sure to pass your concern on.  

@Kelly, what do you mean when you say if you change the service?


----------

